# Diet Cola - Bad for you?



## Masucci (Jun 8, 2006)

I am addicted to Diet Coke with Splenda.  I openly admit it.  I drink plenty of water, I just prefer my Diet Coke!  LOL  

I used to drink regular Coke, but stopped about 8 years ago to reduce my caloric intake.  I wasn't (an I'm not) overweight, I just thought it would benefit me, as I was getting older, and needed less calories.  

Now, I wonder if there are any hidden dangers in Diet Cola?  There isn't a lot of info on it out there.  I used to drink regular Diet Coke with Aspartame, but as soon as the Splenda version came out, I switched, thinking again, that it would be better for me.  So does anyone have anything they can share about possible problems with diet cola?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 8, 2006)

I do know that it hasn't been out for too long so long term tests of it can't be done.  
My dad uses it and is okay.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 8, 2006)

I personally do not like to eat/drink anything with aspartame or splenda.  I am not sure if it will do anything, but imo it's not good for you.

Also, in the past couple of years I can tell right away if I have anything with aspartame or splenda: it leaves a gross taste in my mouth, and it also upsets my stomach.  So, I definetly do not eat /drink anything with that in it, because it really does not agree with me.

If you want to have something that is healthy, don't drink cola at all, or have regular cola, but just on occasion.  The rest of the time, try to drink other things like h2o, juice, etc.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 9, 2006)

While most people speculate that sucralose (Splenda) or aspartame are bad for you, imo it is worse to consume a can of coke's worth of calories in high fructose corn syrup. Whether or not you decide these modified sugars are bad for you is really a matter of personal decision because studies are inconclusive at this time. 

The actual issue with pop of any kind is the phosphoric acid. Sodas are quite acidic, esp. diet coke, and thus upset calcium levels in your body. To compensate, your body breaks down your own bone to up the blood calcium, as calcium in the blood is required to stay alive. For women, this fact is very concerning, especially if you have a history of osteoporosis in your family or an unbalanced diet.

In my opinion, diet pop is OK once in a while. Use it for backups, when you go out, as a calorie saver in alcoholic drinks, etc. Not a good idea to drink everyday. Your best bet for your health and bones would be to switch to water and milk only. 

Sorry to bring bad news, but hey, what a surprise - pop is worse for you than you thought!


----------



## Tyester (Jun 9, 2006)

Nutrasweet is ten times worse.

Plus I'm still confused as to why Splenda gets a bad wrap.(I've also yet to hear it causes cancer in a lab rat who ate 5 times their wieght in it)


----------



## Wattage (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Nutrasweet is ten times worse.

Plus I'm still confused as to why Splenda gets a bad wrap.(I've also yet to hear it causes cancer in a lab rat who ate 5 times their wieght in it)_

 
I keep fairly up to date on medical journals and relevant studies on modified sugars. There is no consistent evidence that these compounds are bad for you. I suspect they aren't good, but perhaps the lesser of two evils. 

Splenda gets a bad wrap because it is a chemically modified sugar. It is derived from the glucose molecule and undergoes unnatural processes to become sucralose. It deserves the bad wrap it gets - people should be wary of new "miracle" products. Remember hydrogenated margarine?? Yeah, that turned out just great (insert severe sarcasm here)...

Probably best to keep your consumption levels low. These products should not be a bandaid for the problem: people want to consume too much sweets. The issue should be tackled head on and moderation should be practiced in all areas of life.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

diet anything is gross.

I don't drink much by way of cokes, I prefer ice water, but the sugar substitutes have HORRIBLE effects on me.


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 9, 2006)

my boss drinks like 4 diet cokes every day and at 60 something ish years old, he has the shakes really awful (supposedly from the 45 some years hes been drinking a crapload of caffeine) - almost like he has parkinsons except he doesn't.

then again, if you don't drink that much i dunno how terrible diet coke really is - i think it's just the gallons he drinks every day.


----------



## Masucci (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

  The actual issue with pop of any kind is the phosphoric acid.  Sodas are quite acidic, esp. diet coke, and thus upset calcium levels in your body. To compensate, your body breaks down your own bone to up the blood calcium, as calcium in the blood is required to stay alive.  
 





That paragraph alone makes me want to start weening myself off of cola for good.  I'm going to start today.

I appreciate all of the advice so much.  The thing that scares me, is when I go without Diet Coke for a couple of days, I get nagging headaches.  Caffeine addiction.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's ugly.  I've got to work through it though.  I DO NOT want brittle bones, and who knows what other problems when I'm older.


----------



## Tyester (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I keep fairly up to date on medical journals and relevant studies on modified sugars. There is no consistent evidence that these compounds are bad for you. I suspect they aren't good, but perhaps the lesser of two evils. 

Splenda gets a bad wrap because it is a chemically modified sugar. It is derived from the glucose molecule and undergoes unnatural processes to become sucralose. It deserves the bad wrap it gets - people should be wary of new "miracle" products. Remember hydrogenated margarine?? Yeah, that turned out just great (insert severe sarcasm here)...

Probably best to keep your consumption levels low. These products should not be a bandaid for the problem: people want to consume too much sweets. The issue should be tackled head on and moderation should be practiced in all areas of life._

 
Good point, but moderation is where I can only guess(and very well) is where people go wrong.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 12, 2006)

My boyfriend rails me all the time about my diet soda addiction, mostly because of my massive caffeine jones.

What about the consistent intake of carbonation? Is that bad for you?
I've also read that there are studies that suggest diet soda may impede weight loss. Has anyone heard any more about this?


----------



## Wattage (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_My boyfriend rails me all the time about my diet soda addiction, mostly because of my massive caffeine jones.

What about the consistent intake of carbonation? Is that bad for you?
I've also read that there are studies that suggest diet soda may impede weight loss. Has anyone heard any more about this?_

 
I have never heard much about the carbonation in pop causing issues, because as we all know, it's usually burped back up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also haven't heard anything about it causing issues with weight loss... though a connection between aspartame and any health problem would never cease to amaze me!! 

Let us know if you hear anything else!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 12, 2006)

I grew up with sweet-n-low. That's all my parents used so I'm used to it. I try not to use it that much and have since replaced it with low servings of sugar instead. I don't know if it's had any effect on my health or not. I never had health problems when I used Sweet-n-Low all the time and since I stopped I haven't seen any difference in my health. So, i think it's based on the individual.
But like they say, everything in moderation...so I'd say Diet Coke is included in that


----------



## ette (Jun 12, 2006)

read the book skinny bitch. you'll see how bad it is.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 13, 2006)

I personally hate diet drinks. They make my mouth swell. i dont know what it is in them that does it but the roof of my mouth puffs up when i drink them. I dont drink too much soda anymore i usually go with iced tea with Real sugar for sweetening it if im feeling bored of water... . Ive heard Terrible things about aspertame, but havent heard much about splenda.. both taste like S**t imo.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a bad Diet Pepsi problem.  I drink about two two liters a day of the stuff, have since about sixth grade and Im 25 now.  It does keep me from eating.  I have not tried the splenda diet pepsi.  I think I might be allergic to it though.  I have tried other splenda products, chocolate bars etc and have found that I can't digest it right.  Is it a diuretic?  The last time I had splenda candy I had an electrolyte imbalance issue and got really sick.  I think that I truly may actually have an addicition to diet soda as I am cranky and irritable without it.    But it can't be worse that alcohol for you right?


----------



## Wattage (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitziedoll* 
_I have a bad Diet Pepsi problem.  I drink about two two liters a day of the stuff, have since about sixth grade and Im 25 now.  It does keep me from eating.  I have not tried the splenda diet pepsi.  I think I might be allergic to it though.  I have tried other splenda products, chocolate bars etc and have found that I can't digest it right.  Is it a diuretic?  The last time I had splenda candy I had an electrolyte imbalance issue and got really sick.  I think that I truly may actually have an addicition to diet soda as I am cranky and irritable without it.    But it can't be worse that alcohol for you right?_

 
Not necessarily true. As I mentioned above, drinking loads of sodas can totally wreck your bones. Furthermore, you addiction is to the caffeine. I am assuming that your electrolyte imbalance stemmed from two things:

1. You blood calcium was too low. Drinking sodas lowers blood calcium levels, this is why it breaks up bone to compensate. If you drank a lot at once, the results may have been too much for your body in one go. Calcium is a key electrolyte. Without it, you will die.

2. If you are drinking diet soda to avoid eating, you could definitely end up with an electrolyte issue. Diet soda has nothing in it. Try a sport electrolyte replenishment drink, such as Gatorade, in place of ONE (not all b/c Gatorade is packed with sugar) of your diet pops. Messing around with electrolyte imbalances is a bad idea - please be more careful, I would hate for something to happen to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 litres of pop a day is a health concern. I know you will when you are ready, but this is going to be an obstacle you will need to overcome. When you do, I know you will feel so much better.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 20, 2006)

I just wanted to share something that I thought was really odd:

My dad normally drinks a lot of diet soda, and he has to go to the bathroom really quickly after.  He has recently started to drink coffee, and he had that to drink this morning.  My family was taking my sister back to college, and my dad drove almost 1 1/2 without stopping for the bathroom (normally he would stop sooner if he had something to drink before).  Anyways, when he came back to the car, we were all like, wow, you drove a while before stopping for a break.  He said that 'coffee doesn't make him go to the bathroom for a while'.  I was amazed by this, b/c coffee is a diuretic - you will have to go to the bathroom sooner than if you had drank h2o.

The fact that drinking diet pop constantly makes him have to run to the bathroom just make me wonder about how good it could be for him, if he doesn't have that problem w/coffee?  I would think that coffee should have that effect with him?

I don't know if that made sense how I explained it, but if you lived with my family you would get it, it just really surprised me that it worked that way


----------



## lovejam (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelle811* 
_Also, in the past couple of years I can tell right away if I have anything with aspartame or splenda: it leaves a gross taste in my mouth, and it also upsets my stomach._

 
Same here!! I was starting to think I was all alone. I'm glad to hear that someone out there not only hates the aftertaste of artificial sweeteners, but gets sick from them too. They're really bad for my stomach, plus any amount I consume gives me a headache, for some reason.

They use saccharine in mouthwashes and toothpastes, and that doesn't have any bad effects on me, probably because you aren't supposed to swallow it. But, I notice the aftertaste with saccharine isn't quite as strong, either. Maybe it's different.


----------



## luckyme (Jun 20, 2006)

I only drink diet coke also to save on calories. I figure something is going to kill me whether it be ths sun or just driving in my car. I dont smoke so I guess this is my craving.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

  lovejam:  Same here!! I was starting to think I was all alone. I'm glad to hear that someone out there not only hates the aftertaste of artificial sweeteners, but gets sick from them too. They're really bad for my stomach, plus any amount I consume gives me a headache, for some reason  
 
Hahaha, yes I am glad that I am not the only one too!  Nobody that I know understands how it bothers me, I feel so different when I complain and people are like, ya...., lol.
It's really late now, and it just strikes me as funny that we are both excited that the other person has difficulties w/diet stuff, lol!  I think I really need to get to bed now, anything would make me laugh at this time


----------



## Masucci (Jun 23, 2006)

OK honestly, I am not crazy... I promise!  LOL  But I haven't touched Diet Coke (or any cola!) since 06/09/06, and my fingernails are growing longer without breaking... which has never happened.  I don't understand this, because most of the nail that's there is obviously older than 13 days old.  I can't explain it, but my nails seem stronger for whatever reason.   

I'm off Diet Coke!  After about two initial days worth of headaches, I'm over it.  I'm so proud of me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I must thank wattage - because she seriously made me think about this and that's when I decided to quit.  THANK YOU!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 23, 2006)

i love diet coke as well.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Masucci* 
_OK honestly, I am not crazy... I promise! LOL But I haven't touched Diet Coke (or any cola!) since 06/09/06, and my fingernails are growing longer without breaking... which has never happened. I don't understand this, because most of the nail that's there is obviously older than 13 days old. I can't explain it, but my nails seem stronger for whatever reason. _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Masucci* 
_ 
I'm off Diet Coke! After about two initial days worth of headaches, I'm over it. I'm so proud of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I must thank wattage - because she seriously made me think about this and that's when I decided to quit. THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




So funny, 'cause I was just having this convo. w/ my husband. I was talking about all the whiney bitches I hear all the time that whine "I don't _liiiiiikkkke_ waaaterrrrr....It doesn't _taaaast_ like anything>Insert childish whine here<.  I keep trying to tell him that coffee, tea (unless maybe it's Green Tea), soda (of any kind), and even some kinds of juices (those cheap 'juices' that are mostly fructose and crap) DON'T COUNT as daily H2O intake!!!!!  WATER....
WA-TER....that's what people need to be drinking!  There's a reason our bodies NEED IT.  You may substitute some drinks (like *light* amnts. of Lemonade) for _some of_ the daily intake (which, BTW should be in the range of 8 8oz. glasses per day).  People think soda and coffee count as part of the liquid intake, but coffee actually DEHYDRATES the body!!!  My husband is the Sous Chef of a busy restuarant, and it gets very HOT in his kitchen during the summer.  I'm always reminding him to drink water...He says he drinks Diet Coke...He thought since it's not 'regular' cola, it's OK. I told him it's NOT.  Although there's debates about Diet drinks (weather or not they're harmful in the long run), my philosophy is:  They can't be good for you.  After all, regular soda isn't good for you.  And my biggest point to him: THEY CANNOT BE COUNTED AS DAILY H2O INTAKE!!!!!

People don't seem to GET how important water is!!!!  Yeah, it doesn't have a taste..it's not_ supposed_ to.  If we were supposed to be drinking heavy amnts. of Coke, etc. God (or evolution...take your pick) would have made Coca Cola streams.  IMO, water is the most refreshing thing in the world!  Nothing better on a hot day than a large glass of ice cold water w/ a sprig of lemon.  

PS: * Masucci*...I am soooooo glad you've gotten off that stuff....it's OK in SMALL amnts., but to drink it everyday, it's literally poison!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I hope you 're-discover' the beauty of drinking water.  Once you start drinking it, you'll love it forever!  Plus, you'll notice a big diff. in the way you feel, the way your body preforms, the way your skin gets clearer....I could go on and on, but you get the idea.


----------



## Glow (Jun 23, 2006)

Diet coke is the main cause of my boyfriends dad getting epilepsy in his later teen years.

I'd stay away from any diet soda, it's the fake sugar they use. It does so much damage.

Drink regular soda if you must, but a lot less often. I cannot preach this enough. 

Kevin's dad is having three seizures a day lately and they've told the family don't be surprised if he dies soon.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 24, 2006)

Yay masucci I am proud of you


----------



## Brianne (Jun 24, 2006)

I was a complete Diet Coke addict until about 2 weeks ago.
I quit caffeine cold turkey (surprisingly, no headaches after the first day and they weren't that bad) and now only have a caffeine-free Diet Coke on occasion.  The only thing I really miss is a good fountain Diet Coke from a restaurant.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 26, 2006)

.........


----------



## Masucci (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelle811* 
_Yay masucci I am proud of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!  I am so proud of myself!  I cannot believe I did it!  I would be lying if I said I didn't miss it sometimes - when we go out I have to catch myself because ordering Diet Coke is programmed into my brain!  LOL  Now I order water or juice.  Usually just water.  But I don't get cravings like I thought I would...  I like that!


----------



## aziza (Jun 28, 2006)

I was talking to my dentist and I asked her if diet soda was alright to drink and she said "Not really." She said that it's just as bad as regular soda because of the acid (really bad for your teeth) but if you have to drink one choose diet. Sipping on it the whole day can really destroy your teeth in the long term. Drink fast and brush your teeth after is what she told me to do. I read somewhere (I think it was in this month's Glamour) that over consuming artificial sweeteners can lead to bloating.


----------



## oulala (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to drink a stupid amount of diet cola. Like one or two a day. I had a problem with my hair falling out for the LONGEST time and couldn't figure out why... it wasn't stress, my diet, etc. I stopped drinking diet cola cold turkey over a year ago for one reason or another (dehydrates you or something like that) and my hair problem is gone. I read on a website outlining the downsides of aspartame that my symptom was a common one....


----------



## blueglitter (Jul 16, 2006)

Diet coke is know to chance your hormone levels and make you feel lower even thought its got caffine in it. It can also give you headaches. Info as per gillian something from "you are what you eat"


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_The actual issue with pop of any kind is the phosphoric acid. Sodas are quite acidic, esp. diet coke, and thus upset calcium levels in your body. To compensate, your body breaks down your own bone to up the blood calcium, as calcium in the blood is required to stay alive. For women, this fact is very concerning, especially if you have a history of osteoporosis in your family or an unbalanced diet._

 
That's exactly what I was going to say, except not as detailed. All I've been told is that carbonation in general isn't good for your body (esp. your stomach) and that it upsets the balance of your body and whatnot.
And I totally agree with what's been said about artificial sweeteners. I'm sure that they're one of those "too good to be true" things and in 20 years we're all gonna croak from the amount of artificial crap we've ingested...
Caffeine in general is actually supposed to be fairly bad for you, but if you really need it, I suggest at least cutting back. I've never been able to drink more than a regular bottle of soda a day, and usually I don't drink more than a few a week. When I'm dieting I drink more, but no more than one a day.
Also, I've found that I can't physically handle regular soda anymore. Mostly because of the sickening amount of sugar they have (regular Coke is the worst, I can still drink regular Root Beer and creme soda). Plus the carbonation seems loads stronger than diet sodas and I'm not sure why.
Ironically, I just popped open a Black Cherry Vanilla diet Coke before hopping on the computer. One of my guilty pleasures, I guess.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 6, 2006)

There are no conclusive studies on the mal-effects of caffeine. While it is probably not wise to consume over 80mg a day, a lot of studies point toward health benefits when caffeine is consumed in moderation.


----------

